# South of France warning



## toasty (Feb 27, 2017)

Copied from faceache:

Hi fellow travellers. Just a word of caution if you are going to be travelling through south of France. We parked at an Aire on A7 just before Cannes and were approached by an Irish man, driving a black audio A4 with NI plates. He beeped at us and when we opened the window he got out of his car and spoke to us. He claimed to have been robbed and needed cash to get home. His story was that the banks were closed and as it was the weekend, he could not get cash, his cards has been cancelled, and he had no money for diesel and food. He claimed he needed at least €200 to get to Calais. He was very plausible. We became suspicious when he gave us his business card, and it did not have his full name, no email address, and no company address on it. He claimed to be working for Audi Parts, and lived in Drogheda. We politely refused, partly because we have very little cash on us while travelling, but also because we were suspicious. We decided to leave as we realised he had taken a very good look at our van and our few precious possessions and we were concerned he might return. We have subsequently discovered that there are teams of Irish gypsies preying on British travellers in Aires on A7 between Antibes and Cannes. One couple with young children were robbed of €900, after they took the 'scammer' to the cash machine and were threatened if they didn't withdraw cash. Just be mindful folks and vigilant. Please like and share. It's important we all keep safe!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks for the warning   :wave:    if all goes according to plan we`ll be in that area in a couple of months time   :drive:


----------



## Tezza (Feb 27, 2017)

This has been running on FB since the summer . It's all a bit suss. A business card with no name on it? No email addy? Audi parts?  What was actually written on it?And I'm sure the original post actually showed a pic of him and his car. This isnt to say not to be careful people should always take care. It's just the story seems not right.


----------



## ian81 (Feb 27, 2017)

When approached by anyone like this my first question is "do you mind if I take a photo of you and your vehicle" 

If they dont take off then I will offer to take them to a food shop or petrol station. Never give cash.

This approach means I still have all my money in my pocket!!!


----------



## Tim120 (Feb 27, 2017)

> Also never open doors or windows, remember the murders late last year. Treat EVERY ONE with suspicion and caution.



Sorry but no I don't.... is there a thread here about it? if so could anyone point me to it please.


----------



## chrismilo (Feb 27, 2017)

Remember too you could get gassed :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 27, 2017)

Stay off the curry and you should be OK   :wave:


----------



## gipsy_jo (Feb 27, 2017)

I got caught it was the kids I felt sorry for I gave them 200€ never mind i thought i was doing some one good but this was an aire the north side of Paris


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 27, 2017)

*Irish Tinkers*

Yes, met them ourselves 5 years ago. They were 'on their way back from an exhibition' and just happened to have some spare almost new generators to flog to barges...pull the other one...I wonder who was missing some generators...


----------



## Tezza (Feb 27, 2017)

That was on tv a year or so ago. They buy Chinese genny's then rebrand them as Honda.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 27, 2017)

Tezza said:


> That was on tv a year or so ago. They buy Chinese genny's then rebrand them as Honda.



Had them here at my door,they show you a genny and if you are daft and bite they give you a new one well taped up in a box,there miles gone when you open the box only to find a scrap one or some bricks in bottom,a very old move,i tell em to fork of.


----------

